# How do I post pictures?



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a camera, but how do I get the pictures on the computer and on the internet?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

upload em to http://photobucket.com/ (there are many other places beside photobucket) then just copy an past the image tag or push the img button before an after the link to a pic :mrgreen: 











like ^^^^ without the spaces between


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

...didn't se how to get on pc ...u got a digital or 35mm cam ?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

this should be posted in Chitchat


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

Why? This is advice for a BEGINNER photographer. Lol Seriously though, if it should be in there, my bad.


----------



## RamuneFizz (Mar 15, 2005)

If you have a digital camera, it should be pretty self-explanitory on how to upload those. If you have 35mm, either get the pictures on disk when getting them developed, if your place does that. Some places will e-mail them to you. Or scan them in yourself. Everywhere I know of has some method of getting your photos to you digitally.
Another way to get the picture on your post instead of having them hosted or using PhotoBucket: You can also use the attachment tool right below the box to input your entry (right above submit). It will be displayed below all your text. Hope this helps.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Why? This is advice for a BEGINNER photographer. Lol Seriously though, if it should be in there, my bad.


It's ok. But beware, with some photo osting, the sharing stuff is a little bit difficult. I think photoucket is the best one! Tho it limits down a bit.


----------

